# Wahoo and Scamp 04/25



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ginzu and I headed out yesterday with plans on finding some pelagics after seeing multiple reports of yellowfin, wahoo and dolphin here lately. 

We made bait at the mass in case we found something to live chum or grab some scamp on the way in.

It was slick calm and our initial plan was to head south, put lines in at the edge and work our way towards the elbow. After seeing tons of grass and flyers near the beach on my charters here lately I figured we'd find some but no. Thinking that NW wind blew ever out we kept on going towards the nipple running and gunning until we found something. Finally we found some small tuna busting around the nipple and put lines in. I don't have outriggers but manage to still run 5 lines. Before I could get my fifth line in the blue and white islander gets smashed and Rob is on the reel, after some excitement on the gaffwe boat this nice wahoo!

We worked the area for awhile with no other bites and keep heading SE about 10-12 miles from the spur we found some beautiful water and a little rip with some scattered grass and debris. I thought for sure We would pick up something here but no luck. We trolled back to the nipple with nothing to show for our efforts so we decided to make a stop on the way in to get our limit of scamp and we had them in about 45 minutes and called it a day!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice Hooter! It was awesome out there yesterday until about 2.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It was. We didn't roll into the pass until 1800. We were 33nm from the pass when we decided to head up the hill. The twin vee eats up the shop and I was still doing my usual 25-26kts. By the time we got into the washing machine the pass was I did have to slow a bit, beam seas can be tricky in a cat at times.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Really nice hoo! Congrats.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I bet you're gonna get outriggers on it now? That's a great setup and those twin vees do handle nicely in chop.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I do want out riggers at some point but this will do for now....


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's how I started and they'll do just fine. AFTCO roller trollers off the transom cleats will help the xraps and braids run deeper and stay clearer of your flats. Outriggers are great but can also be a pain in the #%$ sometimes. If you decide to get any, don't be lured in by the cheap tacos.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice catch- I figured there would be some nice reports from Tues.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> I do want out riggers at some point but this will do for now....



Got mine all rigged up.. feel free to borrow them... Gemlux 12ft carbon fiber. Go in the kingfish holders.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice one!
You always seem to find the fish!


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

Bet it was a great fight to bring it in. Nice catch!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice "Hoo!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

All it takes is one fish to make the day great. Nice.
Whyme


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking wahoo


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go Capt!


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Great job Capt. I'm with you that a beam sea can be a nightmare in a cat with one sponson in the water and one in the air makes them pull pretty hard.


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Way Togo slaying those whoos!! So glad y'all had a good trip it looked pretty out there!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish Jd.

when is the next weather window to be out there any body can tell?.

I'm using magic sea weed and it calls for monday and tuesday next week, how accurate is that app...Id like to give it a try.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishermon said:


> Nice fish Jd.
> 
> when is the next weather window to be out there any body can tell?.
> 
> I'm using magic sea weed and it calls for monday and tuesday next week, how accurate is that app...Id like to give it a try.


It's looking good Monday through Wednesday. I will be out there Tuesday.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great fish Congrats !


----------

